# Living Pianists - A Survival Game



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

I came across an interesting old thread here on TC. It's about a conductors "survival game" - I liked the idea. http://www.talkclassical.com/5362-living-conductors-survivor-final.html
Let's try the same with living pianists.

*How it works:* I'll give you a list with famous living pianists who will start with 10 points each.
You may cast *one* plus vote (+1) and *two* minus votes (e.g. -2) per vote-post, either splitting them one each or giving both to one pianist. If voting, you *must* cast your plus vote and both of your minus votes. A member may vote once per day.

If a pianist reaches 0 points, that pianist is relegated and eliminated from further consideration.

The voting will end when a single pianist remains.

The list (some of the most famous pianists, not necessarily the best, so please don't complain):

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Danel Barenboim - 10
Khatia Buniatishvili - 10
Alfred Brendel - 10
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 10
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 10
Martha Argerich - 10
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 10

Please maintain that order.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

I'll start to give an example.

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Danel Barenboim - 10
Khatia Buniatishvili - 10
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 9 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 10
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 9 (-1)
Martha Argerich - 10
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11 (+1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Danel Barenboim - 10
Khatia Buniatishvili - 10
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 10
Marc-André Hamelin - 11 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 8 (-1)
Martha Argerich - 10
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 9 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Danel Barenboim - 10
Khatia Buniatishvili - 9 (-1)
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 11 (+1)
Yuja Wang - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 10
Marc-André Hamelin - 11 
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 7 (-1) 
Martha Argerich - 10
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 9 
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Danel Barenboim - 10
Khatia Buniatishvili - 9
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 10
Marc-André Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 5 (-2)
Martha Argerich - 11 (+1)
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 9
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 9, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Danel Barenboim - 8 (-2)
Khatia Buniatishvili - 9
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 10 (+1) 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 10
Marc-André Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 5
Martha Argerich - 11
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 9
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8 
Khatia Buniatishvili - 8 (-1)
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 9 (-1)
Marc-André Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 5
Martha Argerich - 11
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8 
Khatia Buniatishvili - 8 
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 9 
Marc-André Hamelin - 10 (-1)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 5
Martha Argerich - 11
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10 
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (+1)
Mikhail Pletnev - 9 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8 
Khatia Buniatishvili - 8 
Alfred Brendel -10
Rada Lupu - 11(+1)
Yuja Wang - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 9 
Marc-André Hamelin - 9
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 5 (-2)
Martha Argerich - 11
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10 
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Mikhail Pletnev - 8
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Pat Fairlea, you did something wrong, please check the previous votes. 

Corrected version:
Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8
Khatia Buniatishvili - 8
Alfred Brendel - 10
Rada Lupu - 12 (+1)
Yuja Wang - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 9
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 3 (-2)
Martha Argerich - 11
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

wolkaaa said:


> Pat Fairlea, you did something wrong, please check the previous votes.
> 
> Corrected version:
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
> ...


Sorry, mea maxima culpa. Too keen to exterminate Lang Lang


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8
Khatia Buniatishvili - 7 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11 (+1)
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 8 (-1)
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 3
Martha Argerich - 11
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8
Khatia Buniatishvili - 7 
Alfred Brendel - 11 
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Hélène Grimaud - 8 
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang - 1 (-2)
Martha Argerich - 11
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8
Khatia Buniatishvili - 7 
Alfred Brendel - 11 
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 11 (+1)
Hélène Grimaud - 8 
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Lang Lang 0 (-1) 
Martha Argerich - 10 (-1)
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Lang Lang is out. Surprise, surprise. :lol:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 8
Khatia Buniatishvili - 7 
Alfred Brendel - 11 
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 11 
Hélène Grimaud - 8 
Marc-André Hamelin - 8 (-2)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 10 
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 6 (-2)
Khatia Buniatishvili - 7
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Hélène Grimaud - 8
Marc-André Hamelin - 9 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 10
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

wolkaaa said:


> Lang Lang is out. Surprise, surprise. :lol:


I just knew Lang wouldn't last Long.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 7
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Hélène Grimaud - 7 (-1)
Marc-André Hamelin - 9 
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 10
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 6 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Hélène Grimaud - 6 (-1)
Marc-André Hamelin - 9 
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 10
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 5 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 9 
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 11 (+1)
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 5 
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 9 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 11 (-2)
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## vinivolbukoff (Jul 9, 2017)

it's my first post, no problems if I vote?

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 5
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11 (+1)
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9 (-2)
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Of course no problem but please calculate by yourself.

Corrected version:
Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 5
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 12 (+1)
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 7 (-2)
András Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 (-1)
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 5
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 5
András Schiff - 10 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11 (+1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Again: please calculate by yourself. Check other posts.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I thought your -1s had to go to two different pianists?


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

So the actual standing is:

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 5
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 5
András Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

lextune said:


> I thought your -1s had to go to two different pianists?


It's your decision. See description.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 3 (-2)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 6 (+1)
András Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I just realized - where's Horowitz??


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Horowitz is, as we are required to say it these days, living-impaired.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 10
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 1 (-2)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 6
András Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 12 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Portamento said:


> I just realized - where's Horowitz??


hiding... in moscow...:lol:


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9 (-1)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Khatia Buniatishvili - 0 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 12
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Hélène Grimaud - 6
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 7 (+1)
András Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 12
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 6
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11 (-1)
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Helene Grimaud - 6
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 8 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 4 (-2)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11 
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Helene Grimaud - 7 (+1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 8 
Andras Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice going guys. The damage from that ludicrous attack on Argerich is almost repaired.  
This might take a while...

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 3 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11 
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 12 (-1)
Helene Grimaud - 7 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9 (+1) 
Andras Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 3
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11 
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11 (-1)
Helene Grimaud - 7 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9
Andras Schiff - 10 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 9 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12

I'll upvote Yuja next time since she's so blinkin' sexy.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

brianvds said:


> I just knew Lang wouldn't last Long.


Shows there are no Chinese voters on TC! :lol:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 2 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11 
Yuja Wang - 10 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 10 (-1)
Helene Grimaud - 7 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9
Andras Schiff - 10 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 9 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 1 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11 
Yuja Wang - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 10 
Helene Grimaud - 6 (-1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9
Andras Schiff - 10 
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11 (+1)
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Wait a minute, DavidA gave two positive votes, instead of the one allowed.

And what is it, just so I'm clear, one vote every 24 hours?


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

...and he also handed out three negative votes instead of the two allowed.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Resurrexit said:


> Wait a minute, DavidA gave two positive votes, instead of the one allowed.
> 
> And what is it, just so I'm clear, one vote every 24 hours?


He just forgot to remove previous votes.
One vote per day, so you could vote at 11:59 pm and at 12:00 am.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Daniel Barenboim - 0 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11 
Yuja Wang - 11 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 10 
Helene Grimaud - 6 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9
Andras Schiff - 10 
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11 
Murray Perahia - 10 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 11
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Helene Grimaud - 6
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 7 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 11
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Helene Grimaud - 4 (-2)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 8 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Helene Grimaud - 5 (+1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 8 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Helene Grimaud - 5
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 10 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 6 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## vinivolbukoff (Jul 9, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 10 (+1)
Helene Grimaud - 5
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 8 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 6 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Helene Grimaud - 5
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 6 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## mant (Apr 25, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Helene Grimaud - 5
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 4 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 11 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## HocusPocus (Jul 10, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11 (+1)
Helene Grimaud - 5
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich - 2 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 11 
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Conspiracy against Argerich?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> Conspiracy against Argerich?


hahaha "KILL" :lol:
I would kill Pletnev... he must not be included in any "decent" list


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ After this game is over I think we should do another with a negotiated list of who should be on it. The absence of Stephen Hough, Steven Osborne, Nelson Freire, and Mitsuko Uchida seems glaring; I would have added Igor Levit and Fredrik Ullen as well.


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

cimirro said:


> hahaha "KILL" :lol:
> I would kill Pletnev... he must not be included in any "decent" list


agree, Pletnev will not last long here :devil:
Argerich has not made half of the work of a Hamelin or others on the list... as you often say, too much "marketing"


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My goodness, what is going on here? :lol: Both Argerich and Pletnev are titans of the instrument.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

DeepR said:


> My goodness, what is going on here? :lol: Both Argerich and Pletnev are titans of the instrument.


A pedophile (Pletnev) never is a titan (and never I heard any special thing around him by the way). And I must agree that Argerich is not all these wonders the people wants to think she is.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

cimirro said:


> A pedophile (Pletnev) never is a titan (and never I heard any special thing around him by the way). And I must agree that Argerich is not all these wonders the people wants to think she is.


Are Grimaud and Wang better?


----------



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

cimirro said:


> A pedophile (Pletnev) never is a titan (and never I heard any special thing around him by the way).


As far as I know, charges against Pletnev were dropped and he was never sentenced for anything by any court.


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have collected Argerich's recordings long time ago,
one or other are really good ones, but some of the most celebrated ones are quite disappointing when you read the sheet music,
thanks to Cimirro who helped me a lot to notice these problems after reading his book - by the way, I'm waiting your Liszt's Sonata master class Mr.Cimirro!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Selby said:


> ^ After this game is over I think we should do another with a negotiated list of who should be on it. The absence of Stephen Hough, Steven Osborne, Nelson Freire, and Mitsuko Uchida seems glaring; I would have added Igor Levit and Fredrik Ullen as well.


Don't forget Horowitz and Larrocha.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> Are Grimaud and Wang better?


Better than Pletnev? anything is better, even the worst pianist.
Better than Argerich, well, all these mentioned have similar levels of marketing... the difference is Argerich is old now.
And Wang is always dressed like a prostitute (and please don't be hypocritical to tell me I'm being rude), which is a terrible thing for art since dressing like that it is not about "artistic decisions" - it is about a dirty marketing - I prefer the meritocracy about doing a good work or not. Most part of the listeners of her are not interested in the music.
Both Wang and Argerich use to play "fast" (which not necessarily means good)

Grimaud playing I heard only once, playing Bach, I had the impression she only heard Chopin and decided play Bach full of bad decisions, not good sound. So not a good impression at all. i'll not listen again...

By the way, why you selected them in your first post if you think they are not as good as the others?
I'm pretty sure there are a lot of other living pianists you can mention just by looking inside a music magazine


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

WJM said:


> As far as I know, charges against Pletnev were dropped and he was never sentenced for anything by any court.


The same happens in Brazil with politcs, nothing happens - and Pletnev probably have the "right friends".
Anyway I'll not wait he rapes another child.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11 
Helene Grimaud - 5
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Martha Argerich 0 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 11 
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 12

Conspiracy against Argerich? Not anymore!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
> Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 (+1)
> Alfred Brendel - 11
> Rada Lupu - 11
> ...


Ok, Let's see what will be the next conspiracy... :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Selby said:


> ^ After this game is over I think we should do another with a negotiated list of who should be on it. The absence of Stephen Hough, Steven Osborne, Nelson Freire, and Mitsuko Uchida seems glaring; I would have added Igor Levit and Fredrik Ullen as well.


On another site, these elimination games are usually preceded by a nominating round.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

cimirro said:


> Better than Pletnev? anything is better, even the worst pianist.
> Better than Argerich, well, all these mentioned have similar levels of marketing... the difference is Argerich is old now.
> And Wang is always dressed like a prostitute (and please don't be hypocritical to tell me I'm being rude), which is a terrible thing for art since dressing like that it is not about "artistic decisions" - it is about a dirty marketing - I prefer the meritocracy about doing a good work or not. Most part of the listeners of her are not interested in the music.
> Both Wang and Argerich use to play "fast" (which not necessarily means good)
> ...


Well, it's a kind of diversity. And I was curious how they will rank. Surprisingly, Wang seems quite popular here.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

cimirro said:


> The same happens in Brazil with politcs, nothing happens - and Pletnev probably have the "right friends".
> Anyway I'll not wait he rapes another child.


You haven't any proof but call Pletnev a rapist... Great... That is exactly what corrupt courts do.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Don't forget Horowitz and Larrocha.


Why Horowitz? Is he alive?


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12 (+1)
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11 
Helene Grimaud - 5
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 (-1)
Mikhail Pletnev - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> You haven't any proof but call Pletnev a rapist... Great... That is exactly what corrupt courts do.


If "incriminating photos" and "child pornography" is not a proof maybe you will not believe even if he rapes you,,, what can I do?
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/jul/07/mikhail-pletnev-child-molesting-thailand

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...letnev-accused-of-child-rape-in-Thailand.html

I'm sorry if he is your hero, maybe you have to think better about your selections...


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> Why Horowitz? Is he alive?


Oh... I forgot about the "living" part...


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> Why Horowitz? Is he alive?


I was thinking his idea is a game like this with great pianists (living or not)
But if Elvis is not dead, why Horowitz is? :lol:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Portamento said:


> Don't forget Horowitz and Larrocha.


Horowitz died in 1989! Larrocha in 2009. May they both rest in peace.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Why should we eliminate Pletnev based solely on his behavior? While it is surely atrocious, his playing is what is being judged here.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Why should we eliminate Pletnev based solely on his behavior? While it is surely atrocious, his playing is what is being judged here.


My opinion is Pletnev must not be mentioned in such lists.
Anyway I didn't told the people here should eliminate him I said "I would eliminate" and this is my opinion.

Maybe if you have a daughter or a son one day you will be scared of living in the same place where you can find people like Pletnev.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I thank many of you for taking time eliminating Barenboim.

I can't take that man seriously, both as a pianist (I gave him several tries, from Mozart's piano concertos, Beethoven's sonatas and concertos, Mendelssohn's Songs without Words etc., B-O-R-I-N-G!) and a conductor (His Nibelungen Ring, Tristan and Parsifal are the worst ever IMO-- downright soporific, same for his Bruckner).

Sorry Barenboim's fans 

I wish the elegant Alexandre Tharaud and three budding genius: Benjamin Grosvenor and the twins Arthur and Lucas Jussen had been included in the options.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's been quite a few hours since I was last perusing this thread; things have been hopping. I'm very surprised that Argerich is gone; although she's not my favorite living pianist, she's quite good compared to some who are still on the list such as Lupu and Perahia (just my opinion).

My other surprise concerns the negativity about Pletnev. Since this thread deals with the quality of music-making from selected living pianists, I'm a little saddened that extra-musical qualities are being brought up.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Zingara62 said:


> I have collected Argerich's recordings long time ago,
> one or other are really good ones, but some of the most celebrated ones are quite disappointing when you read the sheet music,
> thanks to Cimirro who helped me a lot to notice these problems after reading his book - by the way, I'm waiting your Liszt's Sonata master class Mr.Cimirro!


will be available quite soon! thanks!


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11 
Helene Grimaud - 3 (-2)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10 
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Helene Grimaud - 1 (-2)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13 (+1) 
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The thread has become derailed in discussion of pianists' extra-musical activities and demerits. Please, everyone, refocus on the thread's original premise. Off topic posts may be removed.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> It's been quite a few hours since I was last perusing this thread; things have been hopping. I'm very surprised that Argerich is gone; although she's not my favorite living pianist, she's quite good compared to some who are still on the list such as Lupu and Perahia (just my opinion).


Honestly, Argerich towers over several of the pianists still on the list. Yuja Wang, Helene Grimaud, and Daniil Trifonov, (who I think is great, I'm going to see him at Tanglewood this week), but these pianists as wonderful as they can be, are just not in Martha's league, as of yet at least, Trifonov and Wang are both still quite young for pianists.
We shall see.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 10 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 10 (-1)
Helene Grimaud - 1 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13 
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 5 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 10 
Helene Grimaud - 0 (-1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 6 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12

Sokolov is a fantastic player technically but his interpretations are missing something. On this list Pletnev is one of the few who brings intelligent, personal, imaginative interpretations.
Nobody can really know if he commited these awful crimes. Since he wasn't charged or sentenced I have to give him the benefit of the doubt. And if it's true, it makes him a horrible person but that doesn't change my opinion of him as a pianist (and conductor).


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 8 (-2) 
Maurizio Pollini - 10 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Mikhail Pletnev - 6 
Krystian Zimerman - 12

I actually like Wang, and think that she is on a good path. But of all the remaining pianists she is the least finished, her age is certainly the biggest reason.
Pogorelich is a disaster now, but his recorded history is (small, but) wonderful.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

lextune said:


> Honestly, Argerich towers over several of the pianists still on the list. Yuja Wang, Helene Grimaud, and Daniil Trifonov, (who I think is great, I'm going to see him at Tanglewood this week), but these pianists as wonderful as they can be, are just not in Martha's league, as of yet at least, Trifonov and Wang are both still quite young for pianists.
> We shall see.


Oh absolutely. She was an original, daring artist who played with a fiery passion and stands among the greats of the second half of the 20th century. Whether she was the greatest on the list is debatable; that she should be one of the first few eliminated is ridiculous.

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 10 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (+1)
Mikhail Pletnev - 5 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 9 (-1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 4 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 9 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 12 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 2 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## HocusPocus (Jul 10, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 10 (+1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 12
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Mikhail Pletnev - 0 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 11 (+1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 (-2)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13 (+1)
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 8 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 7 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 12 (+1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 5 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 12 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 10
Andras Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 13 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## HocusPocus (Jul 10, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 5 
Maurizio Pollini - 12
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 8 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 9 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## vinivolbukoff (Jul 9, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 11
Yuja Wang - 3 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 13 (+1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11 
Daniil Trifonov - 8 
Andras Schiff - 9 
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> It's been quite a few hours since I was last perusing this thread; things have been hopping. *I'm very surprised that Argerich is gone*; although she's not my favorite living pianist, she's quite good compared to some who are still on the list such as Lupu and Perahia (just my opinion).
> 
> My other surprise concerns the negativity about Pletnev. Since this thread deals with the quality of music-making from selected living pianists, I'm a little saddened that extra-musical qualities are being brought up.


Absolutely gob-smacked! Argerich is one of the greatest pianists of the last 100 years. Electrifying in the Horowitz manner. I will not take part in this as it is a completely artificial set-up. After all, if it could eliminate Argerich at this stage, just what value has it?
And should Brendel be on here? He is retired years ago.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 14 (+1)
Rada Lupu - 10 (-1)
Yuja Wang - 3
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11
Daniil Trifonov - 8
Andras Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 8 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Star said:


> And should Brendel be on here? He is retired years ago.


He's alive, so I'll keep considering him.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 3
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 (-1)
Daniil Trifonov - 8
Andras Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 12 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Misunderstood directions.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 3
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 11 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 8
Andras Schiff - 7 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 3
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 12 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 6 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 7 
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 3
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 (-2)
Daniil Trifonov - 7 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 7 
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 1 (-2) 
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 (-2)
Daniil Trifonov - 7 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 7 
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12

Someone please deliver the "coup de grace" on Wang!


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

@i like music You forgot to remove previous votes. 

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13 (-1)
Rada Lupu - 10
Yuja Wang - 0 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-André Hamelin - 10
Daniil Trifonov - 8 (+1) 
András Schiff - 7
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 9 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Interim results:

20. Lang Lang
19. Khatia Buniatishvili
18. Daniel Barenboim
17. Martha Argerich
16. Hélène Grimaud
15. Mikhail Pletnev
14. Yuja Wang
....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Ahem. Khatia has certain other qualities, two of them in fact, that are simply too distracting for me...


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13 
Rada Lupu - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-André Hamelin - 8(-2)
Daniil Trifonov - 8 
András Schiff - 7
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 10 (+1) 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13 
Rada Lupu - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-André Hamelin - 7 (-1)
Daniil Trifonov - 8 
András Schiff - 8 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 11
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 14 (+1) 
Rada Lupu - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 13
Marc-André Hamelin - 7 
Daniil Trifonov - 8 
András Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Evgeny Kissin - 10 (-1)
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 9
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 11 (-2)
Marc-André Hamelin - 8 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 8 
András Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 8 (-1)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 9 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-André Hamelin - 8
Daniil Trifonov - 8 
András Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 6 (-2)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-André Hamelin - 8
Daniil Trifonov - 8 
András Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 6 
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 14
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-André Hamelin - 9 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 6 (-2)
András Schiff - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 12 
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 6
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 15 (+1)
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Daniil Trifonov - 6
Andras Schiff - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 9 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Star said:


> Absolutely gob-smacked! Argerich is one of the greatest pianists of the last 100 years. Electrifying in the Horowitz manner. I will not take part in this as it is a completely artificial set-up. After all, if it could eliminate Argerich at this stage, just what value has it?
> *And should Brendel be on here? He is retired years ago*.


The OP was forthright about the list being pre-constructed. I think we all agree that an updated list would be fun to do after this round ends. Cheers.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I should point out now that I really like all the remaining pianists. Trifonov is the young pianist with the most potential, and all the remainder have made numerous recordings that I will always cherish.

...but since the voting must go on...

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 6
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 13 (-2)
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Daniil Trifonov - 6
Andras Schiff - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 13 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 9 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12

...tough to downvote Brendel, who I love, but it is time to even the playing field a bit...


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 5 (-1)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Daniil Trifonov - 6
Andras Schiff - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8 (-1) 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## vinivolbukoff (Jul 9, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 5 
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11 
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 4 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Selby said:


> The OP was forthright about the list being pre-constructed. I think we all agree that an updated list would be fun to do after this round ends. Cheers.


Maybe it would be more interesting to do the same with violinists, orchestras, musical pieces or something else.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

wolkaaa said:


> Maybe it would be more interesting to do the same with violinists, orchestras, musical pieces or something else.


I like your thinking. A survival game for different works sounds particularly inviting.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3 (-2)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 
Daniil Trifonov - 5 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8 (-2)
Daniil Trifonov - 5
Andras Schiff - 10 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7 (-1)
Daniil Trifonov - 5
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 13 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 6 (-1)
Daniil Trifonov - 6 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 13
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 4 (-2)
Daniil Trifonov - 6
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 14 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## vinivolbukoff (Jul 9, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 5 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 4 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 14
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## mant (Apr 25, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 6 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 2 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 14
Krystian Zimerman - 12 

too early for Hamelin, too late to Trifonov


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7 (+1)
Daniil Trifonov - 0 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 14
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Weird... Zingara62, mant, vinovolbukoff do the same votes and at the same time - and this not only once. Also they are all new members. Coincidence or manipulation?


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

wolkaaa said:


> Weird... Zingara62, mant, vinovolbukoff do the same votes and at the same time - and this not only once. Also they are all new members. Coincidence or manipulation?


I think the answer is quite obvious. And these "users" have been integral in getting both Argerich and Trifonov removed from the list at a surprisingly early stage. It's difficult to enjoy the game when some are so obviously tipping the scales in their favor.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Resurrexit said:


> I think the answer is quite obvious. And these "users" have been integral in getting both Argerich and Trifonov removed from the list at a surprisingly early stage. It's difficult to enjoy the game when some are so obviously tipping the scales in their favor.


Could admins check them?


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

wolkaaa said:


> Could admins check them?


strange, It seems you have problems accepting when people is not in agreement with your selections! 
I always voted to Hamelin, because of his recordings, and I do not like Trifonov nor Argerich, am I forced to have your opinion in this thread?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 13
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 12 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 9
Alfred Brendel - 14 (+1)
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 6 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 12 (-2)
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 6 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12

I put the stake through Argerich's heart: One too many cancelled appearances and overly mannered, self-conscious playing.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 1 (-2)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 12 
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 10
Murray Perahia - 6 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 2 (+1)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11
Alfred Brendel - 12 
Rada Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 8 (-2)
Murray Perahia - 6 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 12

Edit: Fixed a copy-paste error in Zimerman's score.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - 0 (-2)
Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11
Alfred Brendel - 12 
Radu Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 8
Murray Perahia - 6 
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 13 (+1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11
Alfred Brendel - 12
Radu Lupu - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7 (-1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 8
Murray Perahia - 5 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 12
Krystian Zimerman - 14 (+1)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11
Alfred Brendel - 12
Radu Lupu - 8 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7 
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 8
Murray Perahia - 5 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 14


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11
Alfred Brendel - 13 (+1)
Radu Lupu - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 8
Murray Perahia - 3 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 14


----------



## mant (Apr 25, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 8
Murray Perahia - 1 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 14


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8 
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 8
Murray Perahia - 1 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 12 (-2)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (-1)
Evgeny Kissin - 8
Murray Perahia - 1
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 11 (-1)


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 7 (-1)
Murray Perahia - 0 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 12 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 8 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 6 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 8 
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 
Krystian Zimerman - 12 (+1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Interim results:

20. Lang Lang
19. Khatia Buniatishvili
18. Daniel Barenboim
17. Martha Argerich
16. Hélène Grimaud
15. Mikhail Pletnev
14. Yuja Wang
13. Daniil Trifonov
12. Pierre-Laurent Aimard
11. Murray Perahia
....


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 14 (+1)
Radu Lupu - 6 
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 6 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 12 (-2)
Radu Lupu - 6 
Maurizio Pollini - 11
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 6 
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 12
Radu Lupu - 6
Maurizio Pollini - 10 (-1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 6
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 11 (-1)


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 12
Radu Lupu - 6
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 6
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 13 (+1)
Radu Lupu - 4 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 6
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 3 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 9 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 5 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 2 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 10 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 10
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 4 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 12
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 2
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 8 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 11 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 11
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 11 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 2
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7 (-1)
Andras Schiff - 11
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 12 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 2
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7
Andras Schiff - 12 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 13
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 
Alfred Brendel - 13
Radu Lupu - 3 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 7
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-2)
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 
Alfred Brendel - 14 (+1)
Radu Lupu - 3 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 6 (-1)
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 
Alfred Brendel - 13 (-1)
Radu Lupu - 3 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 5 (-1)
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 
Alfred Brendel - 11 (-2)
Radu Lupu - 3 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 5 
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (+1)
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 
Alfred Brendel - 11
Radu Lupu - 3 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 5 
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 12 (+1)


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10 
Alfred Brendel - 12 (+1) 
Radu Lupu - 3 
Maurizio Pollini - 10
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 4 (-1) 
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 3 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 11 (-1)
Radu Lupu - 3
Maurizio Pollini - 10 (-1)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 5 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 3 
Ivo Pogorelich - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 11 
Radu Lupu - 1 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 5 
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 4 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 10
Alfred Brendel - 12 (+1)
Radu Lupu - 0 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 4 (-1)
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8 (-2)
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 5 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 3 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 1 (-2)
Andras Schiff - 13 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 4
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 2 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 13
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 2 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini – 7 (-2)
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 2
Andras Schiff – 14 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 2
Ivo Pogorelich - 10
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini – 7
Marc-Andre Hamelin - 0 (-2)
Andras Schiff – 14
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 2
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini – 8 (+1)
Andras Schiff – 14
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Evgeny Kissin - 0 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 7 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini – 8
Andras Schiff – 14
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 12 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 7 
Alfred Brendel - 11 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini – 8
Andras Schiff – 14
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 8 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 11
Maurizio Pollini – 8
Andras Schiff – 13 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 12 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 
Krystian Zimerman - 11 (-1)

I'm starting to not care about whittling it down further.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 7 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 10 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini – 9 (+1)
Andras Schiff – 13
Grigory Sokolov - 12 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 7
Alfred Brendel - 11 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini – 8 (-1)
Andras Schiff – 12 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 12 
Ivo Pogorelich - 11 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 7
Alfred Brendel - 12 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 6 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Ivo Pogorelich - 8 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12 (+1)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 5 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## mant (Apr 25, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 3 (-2)
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 9 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 3 
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 7 (-2) 
Andras Schiff - 12
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 4 (+1)
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 7 
Andras Schiff - 10 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 12
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 4
Alfred Brendel - 12
Maurizio Pollini - 7 
Andras Schiff - 8 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 13 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 12

I'm having feelings about the loss of Hamelin.

I understand that everyone can interpret _Living Pianist - A Survival Game _their own way, but, the way I interpreted it is, 'who is _relevant_ and thriving in _today_'s piano world?'

When framed in that specific way, Hamelin stands a head taller than everyone remaining on the list.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 3 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 13 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 7 
Andras Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 13 
Ivo Pogorelich - 8 (-1) 
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Houston, we have a problem. IMO, some of those left are not Tier 1 pianists and some that have been removed are.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Houston, we have a problem. IMO, some of those left are not Tier 1 pianists and some that have been removed are.


Who of them is not a Tier 1 pianist?


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Vladimir Ashkenazy is a very fine and respected pianist, but I don't think many would consider him one of the greatest pianists of the past quarter century, certainly not above an artist like Argerich.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 3
Alfred Brendel - 13
Maurizio Pollini - 7 
Andras Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Selby said:


> I'm having feelings about the loss of Hamelin.
> 
> I understand that everyone can interpret _Living Pianist - A Survival Game _their own way, but, the way I interpreted it is, 'who is _relevant_ and thriving in _today_'s piano world?'
> 
> When framed in that specific way, Hamelin stands a head taller than everyone remaining on the list.


I didn't see this poll as having anything to do with relevance. I just expected a list of pianists who are still alive, and the survival component is that the last pianist standing wins. Is Hamelin more relevant that the other listed pianists? Beats me, I'm not into relevance when it comes to music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Resurrexit said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy is a very fine and respected pianist, but I don't think many would consider him one of the greatest pianists of the past quarter century, certainly not above an artist like Argerich.


Yet, Argerich is long gone while Ashkenazy is still treading water. I'm also surprised at the early departure of Argerich who I definitely prefer to Ashkenazy, but the proof for this small voting group is in the numbers.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Yet, Argerich is long gone while Ashkenazy is still treading water. I'm also surprised at the early departure of Argerich who I definitely prefer to Ashkenazy, but the proof for this small voting group is in the numbers.


Well yeah, but the antipathy of a determined minority in this particular game (particularly one user with multiple user names ) that got her eliminated hardly threatens her status as one of the greats.

This thread for example, with a much larger pool of voters, suggests the results aren't exactly indicative of the overall perception.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Resurrexit said:


> Well yeah, but the antipathy of a determined minority in this particular game (particularly one user with multiple user names ) that got her eliminated hardly threatens her status as one of the greats.
> 
> This thread for example, with a much larger pool of voters, suggests the results aren't exactly indicative of the overall perception.


Of course, you're right. I had noticed that three posters in a row essentially killed off Martha. I guess our small voting group has some character flaws. Anyways, I'll be interested in finding out how this current game ends. I'm rooting for Brendel and Sokolov.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I didn't see this poll as having anything to do with relevance. I just expected a list of pianists who are still alive, and the survival component is that the last pianist standing wins. Is Hamelin more relevant that the other listed pianists? Beats me, I'm not into relevance when it comes to music.


Interesting. By what criteria were you giving plus and minus votes?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Selby said:


> Interesting. By what criteria were you giving plus and minus votes?


I was basing votes on my personal preferences concerning performance style, handling of repeats, depth of expression, power and tension when needed, playfulness, execution skills, etc. Most important, I look at how strongly the pianist has given me my perception of the full measure of a composer whose music I love.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 1 (-2)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Maurizio Pollini - 8 (+1)
Andras Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Vladimir Ashkenazy - 0 (-1)
Alfred Brendel - 13
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 10 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 12


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 13
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 8 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 13 (+1)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Alfred Brendel - 13
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 10
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 11 (-2)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Selby said:


> I'm having feelings about the loss of Hamelin.
> 
> I understand that everyone can interpret _Living Pianist - A Survival Game _their own way, but, the way I interpreted it is, 'who is _relevant_ and thriving in _today_'s piano world?'


Relevant and thriving? If that were the case you could have been complaining about Brendel and Pogorelich from the beginning.

Brendel has been retired for years, and Pogorelich is a tragic shadow of his former self.

This whole exercise is a popularity contest.

...which we might as well, continue/complete...

Alfred Brendel - 11 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 11



Selby said:


> ...the way I interpreted it is, 'who is relevant and thriving in today's piano world?'
> 
> When framed in that specific way, Hamelin stands a head taller than everyone remaining on the list.


I would argue that when framed that way, Sokolov towers over everyone on the list from the outset.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 11
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 7 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 10 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 (+1) 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 10 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 6 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 
Krystian Zimerman - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 11 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 6
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 10 (-1)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Resurrexit said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy is a very fine and respected pianist, but I don't think many would consider him one of the greatest pianists of the past quarter century, certainly not above an artist like Argerich.


Yes, one could easily prefer Ashkenazy to Argerich, although he has been primarily a conductor for a couple of decades. I do. I was the one who ended Argerich because I don't like her playing. She never struck me as anything special.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Yes, one could easily prefer Ashkenazy to Argerich, although he has been primarily a conductor for a couple of decades. I do. I was the one who ended Argerich because I don't like her playing. She never struck me as anything special.


I feel the same. Couldn't see the fuss over Argerich.

As for Ashkenazy, I wouldn't give up his Diabelli Variations for anything!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Alfred Brendel - 10 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 6
Grigory Sokolov - 12 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 8 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 10


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I feel the same. Couldn't see the fuss over Argerich.
> 
> As for Ashkenazy, I wouldn't give up his Diabelli Variations for anything!


Ashkenazy had enormous range in his repertoire. And he was a great accompanist too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Ashkenazy had enormous range in his repertoire. And he was a great accompanist too.


I wish he would have remained focused on piano exclusively.

I think a remake of the 32 at maturity may have been really special.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> Yes, one could easily prefer Ashkenazy to Argerich.


Where did I say it wasn't possible for someone to prefer Ashkenazy to Argerich? I mean, I obviously disagree with your evaluation of Argerich, but hell, a listener might prefer Ashkenazy to Horowitz for that matter. Horowitz would still be the more renowned pianist. For good reason.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 6
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 10 (-1)

I hope I did it right...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Alfred Brendel - 10
> Maurizio Pollini - 8
> Andras Schiff - 6
> Grigory Sokolov - 11 (-1)
> ...


Not quite. You need to lower Zimerman to 9 points; he was already at 10 before you voted.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 10
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 5 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 10 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 10 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 9


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 9 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 5 
Grigory Sokolov - 11 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 9


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 3 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 
Krystian Zimerman - 10 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andras Schiff - 3
Grigory Sokolov - 11 
Ivo Pogorelich - 7 (-2) 
Krystian Zimerman - 11 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 10 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 3
Grigory Sokolov - 11
Ivo Pogorelich - 7
Krystian Zimerman - 9 (-2)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 4 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 9 (-2)
Ivo Pogorelich - 7
Krystian Zimerman - 9


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Alfred Brendel - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 3 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 8 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 8 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 9


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 10 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 3
Grigory Sokolov - 7 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 9 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 8 (-1)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Alfred Brendel - 9 (-1) 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 3
Grigory Sokolov - 8 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 8 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 8


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

DaveM said:


> Houston, we have a problem. IMO, some of those left are not Tier 1 pianists and some that have been removed are.


I'm sure that plenty of folks in Houston have problems, but this game isn't one of them. All we have to do is follow the voting to the promised land.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Not quite. You need to lower Zimerman to 9 points; he was already at 10 before you voted.


Oh, I knew I had done something wrong...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Oh, I knew I had done something wrong...


That was yesterday, almost ancient history in a society built on speed.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 8 (-1) 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 3
Grigory Sokolov - 9 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 7 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 8


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 8 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 2 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 8 (-1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 8 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 8


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 8
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 2
Grigory Sokolov - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 6 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 9 (+1)


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 9 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 2
Grigory Sokolov - 8
Ivo Pogorelich - 4 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 9


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Andreas Schiff - 0 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 9 (+1)
Ivo Pogorelich - 4 
Krystian Zimerman - 9


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 9 
Maurizio Pollini - 8
Grigory Sokolov - 9
Ivo Pogorelich - 5 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 7 (-2)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 9
Ivo Pogolerich - 3 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 8 (+1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 9
Maurizio Pollini - 9 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 9
Ivo Pogolerich - 1 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 8


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 10 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 9
Ivo Pogorelich - 0 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 7 (-1)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 11 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 9
Grigory Sokolov - 8 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 6 (-1)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Alfred Brendel - 11
Maurizio Pollini - 10 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 6 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 9 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 10 
Grigory Sokolov - 7 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Alfred Brendel - 7 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 10 
Grigory Sokolov - 8 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 8 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 8 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 8
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 8 
Grigory Sokolov - 9 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 5 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 7 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 9
Krystian Zimerman - 7 (+1)


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 7
Grigory Sokolov - 7 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 5 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 7
Grigory Sokolov - 6 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 8 (+1)


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 7
Grigory Sokolov - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 6 (-2)


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 7 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 5 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 8 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 3 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 6
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 3
Grigory Sokolov - 7 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 7 (+1)
Maurizio Pollini - 1 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 7 
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 5 (-2)
Maurizio Pollini - 2 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 7
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Alfred Brendel - 5
Maurizio Pollini - 3 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 5 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 4 (-1)
Maurizio Pollini - 2 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 6 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alfred Brendel - 4 
Maurizio Pollini - 0 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 7 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 6


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 5 (+1) 
Grigory Sokolov - 7 
Krystian Zimerman - 4 (-2)


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (+1) 
Grigory Sokolov - 5 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 4


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 5 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 4 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 5 (+1)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 3 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 4 (-1)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Alfred Brendel - 4 (-2)
Grigory Sokolov - 4 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 4


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Alfred Brendel - 3 (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 5 (+1)
Krystian Zimerman - 3 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 3
Grigory Sokolov - 3 (-2)
Krystian Zimerman - 4 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alfred Brendel- 4 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov- 2 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman- 3 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alfred Brendel - 5 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 2
Krystian Zimerman - 1 (-2)


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (+1)
Grigory Sokolov - 1 (-1)
Krystian Zimerman - 0 (-1)


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Alfred Brendel - 6 (+1) (-1)
Grigory Sokolov - 0 (-1)

Is that how i should end this


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

And the winner is: ALFRED BRENDEL.

End result:
20. Lang Lang
19. Khatia Buniatishvili
18. Daniel Barenboim
17. Martha Argerich
16. Hélène Grimaud
15. Mikhail Pletnev
14. Yuja Wang
13. Daniil Trifonov
12. Pierre-Laurent Aimard
11. Murray Perahia
10. Rada Lupu
9. Marc-André Hamelin 
8. Evgeny Kissin
7. Vladimir Ashkenazy 
6. András Schiff 
5. Ivo Pogorelich 
4. Maurizio Pollini 
3. Krystian Zimerman
2. Grigory Sokolov
1. Alfred Brendel


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Suggestions for possible next game?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd like to play the same game but people vote on which pianist begin on the list. Maybe... each person submit a list of 10 living pianist and the 20 pianists with the most votes make the list?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

How about a list of everything Brahms ever assigned opus numbers to? And we whittle it down from there... :devil:


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Selby said:


> I'd like to play the same game but people vote on which pianist begin on the list. Maybe... each person submit a list of 10 living pianist and the 20 pianists with the most votes make the list?


Does it make sense to do basically the same?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Can we do conductors? Here's the top 20 from the "save five conductors for humanity's sake" thread.

Bernstein
Karajan
Solti
Klemperer
Gardiner 
Boulez
Furtwängler
Toscanini 
Walter
Mravinsky
Munch
Abbado
Suzuki 
Haitink
Davis, C.
Barbirolli
Jacobs
Marriner
Harnoncourt
Böhm

But then again, wouldn't the results just be the same?


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Can we do conductors? Here's the top 20 from the "save five conductors for humanity's sake" thread.


If you want you can start an own thread.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I was thinking of a list of sacred choral works. A major problem here would be all the fantastic pre-baroque works.

We could turn to living violinists or dead pianists or piano concertos or record labels etc.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

wolkaaa said:


> Does it make sense to do basically the same?


It feels different because people will care about the pianists. Many on this list had _no_ support to begin with. Also there is no reason more of these threads can't be started at the same time. Certainly in _this _thread doing anything but Living Pianists is going to be confusing.


----------

